# Utterly Barbaric old school death-metal underground from Japan 1985-1990 era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If Im looking for Japanese Hard-Boiling Celtic Frost-ian ?and old Godflesh (Streetcleaner era). What are my best and mandatory listen, Japan as everythig, But I used to have an obscure compilation whit early Sigh(Japan) lost it, any idea what would trill me, Arigato, thanks?

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Did they have old-school death metal in Japan then? I only know about Loudness, which is just ordinary metal, but "Thunder in the East" was album of my teens.


----------



## Boychev (Jul 21, 2014)

LOUDBLAST 



TRANSGRESSOR 



MULTIPLEX 



MESSIAH DEATH 



GUILLOTINE TERROR 



VOIDD 



NECROPHILE


----------

